# Ruroc RG1 Core - How much for a used one?



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

witchcraftz said:


> I have found someone selling the Ruroc RG1 Core for $250.
> 
> Is this a good price?


Yea I think that was their black Friday price, I've met a few people with these who all seem to LOVE them.......wish I could demo one :-\


----------



## witchcraftz (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright, I've decided to buy it and give it a try.


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

It's a decent price if you go by regular price. 

I ordered mine back in March, got it shipped to Canada for $225 all in and I got the Signature which is regularly $290. Of course after I bought it, a week later it went on sale even lower and later I got a code for 50% off. At those prices you can't go wrong really, especially as I was about to buy a pair of $200 Oakley Goggles. The helmet itself is top notch and made in the UK. 

Most people disagree with the face-guard, but you don't have to use it. And on really cold days give it a try....you just might appreciate the absence of a wet balaclava.


----------



## witchcraftz (Dec 17, 2012)

Jet said:


> It's a decent price if you go by regular price.
> 
> I ordered mine back in March, got it shipped to Canada for $225 all in and I got the Signature which is regularly $290. Of course after I bought it, a week later it went on sale even lower and later I got a code for 50% off..


If your code still works I'd love to buy one direct from the manufacturer at that price.


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2012)

witchcraftz said:


> If your code still works I'd love to buy one direct from the manufacturer at that price.


I would too!! Unfortunately that was back in June and it has long since expired. If you're still looking, join their Facebook Page as they list all their sales there and join the mailing list on website for coupons. 

Off-season is when they do these big sales. In season 15% off specific models and/or free shipping is the best you're gonna get. 

But if they ever release these two, I know I'll break down and buy another one!! Formula One - my favorite sport - is how I discovered these helmets.


----------



## witchcraftz (Dec 17, 2012)

Since it's made with ABS plastic, any good coat of plastic car primer and then car paint will stick perfectly. You could paint your own helmet chrome if you wanted.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

Such a sweet helmet! I had actually just seen it googling arround. It was the first I seen it .. the one with the Red Bull graphics on it. Wild design. 

Ruroc Snowboard Helmet


----------

